
Show HN: MVP in 24 hours? Easy if that's your long-standing dream - Alina_AboutMe
https://apps.apple.com/app/id1530899550
======
Alina_AboutMe
Who said mobile development is long and boring process? My new record is to
build an MVP app in 24 hours and release it on the same day in the App Store:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1530899550](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1530899550)
We used native Swift for development and tried to make a beautiful design.

The motivation is very simple: 1 - it was my long-standing dream to build an
app in 1 day 2- I’m participating in YC Build sprint, so I have to do
everything very fast Wish you all high speed of development, traction and the
growth of your startups.

------
summitsummit
how often do you do 1-day projects like this

~~~
Alina_AboutMe
that's my first one. First app was done in 9 months.

